# Tonewood



## D Clarke (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently obtained a substantial amount of ipe, used often for decking in the states i believe. some of the peices are highly figured and i decided to do some laminiating and make a soundbaord out of it. The tap test revealed a deep ring, with pretty long sustain. has anyone had any experience with this stuff, i know its hard as hell, and its pretty hard to work with hand tools.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I used Ipe for some fretboards .. careful as it is brittle and is prone to tearing.


----------



## D Clarke (Feb 21, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> I used Ipe for some fretboards .. careful as it is brittle and is prone to tearing.
> 
> Fretboards are the first that came to mind, but i got too much to build only fretboards out of it hahah. ill keep you guys posted on the tonal qualities once shes all together.


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

What made you think of making a soundboard out of it? It's pretty hard and heavy for that, isn't it? I've seen soundboards made of mahogany or koa, but isn't Ipe harder?

I'd try it out for backs, sides and fingerboards. If you like the figure, maybe you could make some headstock veneers out of it. I've never used the stuff, but if it's really heavy, I wouldn't waste it on a soundboard.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Traivs said:


> What made you think of making a soundboard out of it? It's pretty hard and heavy for that, isn't it? I've seen soundboards made of mahogany or koa, but isn't Ipe harder?
> 
> I'd try it out for backs, sides and fingerboards. If you like the figure, maybe you could make some headstock veneers out of it. I've never used the stuff, but if it's really heavy, I wouldn't waste it on a soundboard.


Compared to ebony? Pretty much the same on the Janka hardness scale. Both right up there at the top.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never heard of IPE so I Googled it. I did come across this info in my search so be care when working with it.

Toxicity: Ipe boards can have a fine yellow dust on the surface that may cause dermatitis in some individuals that have skin sensitivities and/or cause allergic reactions in those who breathe it in... so wearing a dust mask is recommended. Ipe hardwood is an amazing wood but no sense in risking your health!

D Clarke: Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> I've never heard of IPE so I Googled it. I did come across this info in my search so be care when working with it.
> 
> Toxicity: Ipe boards can have a fine yellow dust on the surface that may cause dermatitis in some individuals that have skin sensitivities and/or cause allergic reactions in those who breathe it in... so wearing a dust mask is recommended. Ipe hardwood is an amazing wood but no sense in risking your health!
> 
> D Clarke: Keep us posted on the results.


All wood dust is carcinogenic, and many types of wood cause allergic reactions, skin sensitivities etc. Cocobolo is one that I can think of off the top of my head. Here's a few others.

ALLERGIC REACTION POTENTIAL CHART

African Cherry
Gabon Ebony
Macassur Ebony
Kambala Iroka 
Rosewood, all types
Teak
African Walnut
Anelique
Aniegre
Ash Mountain/Apline
Bubinga
Makore
Southern Chestnut
Australian Cypress
Doussie
Spotted Gum
Sydney ********
Imbuia
African Mahogany
Honduran Mahogany
Philippine Mahogany
Santos Mahogany
Sapele Mahogany
Silky Oak
Tazmanian Oak
Padauk
Ramin
Asian Rosewood
Satin Wood
Brazilian Teak
Brazilian Walnut
Wenge
Zebrawood
Ash
Red & White Cedar
Cherry
Fir
Maple
Red & White Oak
Redwood
Black Walnut
All wood listed above taken from Woods Injurious to Human Health by Bjorn M Hausen 1981


----------

